# Buckeye Lake crappie and gills



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I got a last minute invite from Doug Stewart to go out on his boat for crappie and Bluegills yesterday and I couldn't pass that invite up. We didn't tear them up by any means but I had an absolute blast fishing with Doug and was very grateful for the invite.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fun times man! My favorite way to fish....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

It was like a hurricane today. Bout blown off the rocks on North Bank. had couple nice hits, but nothing stayed on.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Man that looks like the perfect boat for the shallow waters at Buckeye. Did you happen to see shad schools in the coves?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

FINMAN said:


> Man that looks like the perfect boat for the shallow waters at Buckeye. Did you happen to see shad schools in the coves?


Shad were everywhere! Snagged multiple


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fin,all the coves are easy pickings for the shad out there right now. This weather will beat them down but next warm up they'll start showing themself again


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys. The castnet is repaired and ready! Your gill video had me chomping at the bit for bigger kitty bait later on.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Awesome job guys - Looked like you had a lot of fun and that is all that matters.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Snyd said:


> Awesome job guys - Looked like you had a lot of fun and that is all that matters.


Thanks


----------

